# Keeping rats outside?



## Ratin

My boys are currently inside in a rather small cage inside my bedroom. I am planning to move them into a super dooper huge cage by Thursday. The only problem is this cage is so bloody huge there is no way I can fit it in my house  It's a heavy, metal cage on wheels and I'm not kidding when I say it is massive. It is just perfect for my boys!
My plan is to have it outside on the patio during the warm days and roll it into the shed off the patio when it gets cold or at night or when it rains or so forth. 
I will of course provide my rats with a range of bedding, beds, shelter and other warm snuggly things to keep them warm and snuggly. The last thing I want are cold ratties!
I live in a very warm area of New Zealand however we are heading into winter so I'm not too keen on keeping my babies outside, however they are rather large fellas and need some room to run around in. The weather is actually very warm and balmy atm! They will come inside for play time and I intend to keep them on my person when I am at home.

Any thoughts? Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## MssofCeremony

I would be very worried about them coming into contact with wild rats and catching diseases like lepto. Not sure if that applies in NZ?


----------



## Ratin

MssofCeremony said:


> I would be very worried about them coming into contact with wild rats and catching diseases like lepto. Not sure if that applies in NZ?


Very good point. 
However, I have a very capable cat and a Jack Russel who is my main man at ratting...which is what we used to do back up the farm (please don't jump on me! I raised calves and the rats would just trash the place!)
Whilst my cat and dog have killed one or two mice they have never brought in a rat from my little house in town. I have bait stations out as a habit however have never caught anything in my three years at this place. I have my dog checking all the time and he has never picked up anything. Unfourtently I'm sending him back up the farm to my parents as he is bored out of his skull.
Anyway! Thank you for that point because I didn't even think of that!


----------



## Isamurat

If anything the cold is less of an issue to rats than the heat. Rats can tolerate tempreatures well down to about 10 degrees, which in a well kitted out nest box with friends is very doable. Th heat can kill quickly though, especially larger boys. They will need protection from direct sunlight (even on a cool day direct sunlight can feel quite hot) and also protection from the elements and any frost you might have. I do know people who manage this well in an insulated shed (bearing in mind the insulation is actually more to keep the heat out than in. With small groups a thermostatically controlled heater to keep it above about 5-10 degrees helps too, as many rats will generate pleanty of heat, but if youve not got loads its a good idea to suppliment it a bit in the coldest weather. I dont know how cold it gets over there but this is based off UK experiences.


----------



## Perocore

I for one would never keep rats outside, too many potential problems. I don't know how bad bugs are in New Zealand, but where I live the flies and such are so bad that my boys would be miserable living outdoors. I'd be very worried about predators, parasites, and picking up diseases from wild mice, rats, and other creatures. Then you have to worry about the weather, indoors they're protected from storms, wind, cold, and heat, but outside they're much more exposed to the elements.

If you've already purchased the large cage, would it be possible to take it apart so that you can move the parts into your house, then put it back together inside?


----------



## nanashi7

When they're outside, don't you think free range will be harder? Socializing them casually throughout the day?

My birds are outside and I see them less now. I mostly see them for checking the temperature. They don't get out anymore. 

Also, the first day they were out I looked out to see a cat sittin on the cage and my birds flipping out. Nearly broke a wing in panic. And now, the neighborhood strays are stalking the porch trying to get in and scent marking the outside which upsets my birds still. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deedeeiam

In the fall, I let my rats spend a large portion of the day outside during the weekends using a mobile rabbit run. I let them dig in the ground, play in dust bathes, swimming, eat popsicles... 

I'm usually right in the vicinity - doing work outside and around the house. My dog actually stands guard as well. While most large predators like a cat, bird or other dogs can't get inside the cage, a snake can.

Insects and bugs aren't really a worry. If anything, I think that type of exposure is good for rats, as long as they're away from pesticides. 

The heat and the sun are the biggest concerns I would have. I only put them out there for until it gets around 70. I keep a thermometer in there. That really limits the amount of time.


----------



## Ratin

Hmmm lots of things to consider. I really don't have room, I'm not kidding at all. My house is tiny and I have two flatmates. ATM my guys are inside my room and come out regularly but they are too big for the cage and I really want them to have space and fresh air.We don't really have a problem with stray cats. My cat is very territorial...also she is petrified of the boys...so I don't think that would be a problem. Bugs aren't an issue either.Once I get this cage tomorrow I will post a photo of it and show you my dilemma!


----------



## annoellyn

i live in a 290 square foot bachelor and managed to fit a dcn cage in here. it looks huge and awkward but, as with you, they had outgrown there cage and needed a replacement. is there no way you could put it in your room, even if it's awkward? i mean, and not to sound rude at all, why did you buy the cage knowing it won't fit? there are SO many things that can happen and as much as you say it's perfectly safe, you don't know that. what if your at work and or out of the house and it gets super hot? or rains? there is no way to keep your rats 100 % safe outside.


----------



## nanashi7

Plus, what's the backup plan in bad weather? I'm not familiar with New Zealand weather but not tropical storms or anything? Snow?

You'd have to bring it in if weather drops under 65 or over 80. 


I kept it in my bedroom that is 15ftx10ft. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

